# Conexion de altavoces 5.1.



## rodrigo_bass (Nov 24, 2008)

Les cuento...

Tengo en mi poder un sistema de sonido o juego de parlantes LG SH22SF-W, que venían en conjunto con una unidad DVD.
El asunto es que tengo la intensión de conectar esos parlantes directamente con mi ordenador, ya que el reproductor no lo tengo.

Mi ordenador es compatible con sistemas de sonido de 5.1 hasta 7.1.
Mi duda es como realizo la conexión entre ellos si los parlantes no traen alimentacion adicional?
Como conecto todo solo a 3 conexiones en motherboard?

De todos los altavoces salen 2 cables(negro & rojo) que serían los de audio respectivo.

Por otra parte mi motherboard trae 3 conexiones minijacks hembra para dicha configuracion de sonido.
Pero como les digo aun no se como hacerlo...debido a que por cada una de ella se conectan 2 altavoces,
ejemplo( Subwoofer & Center; Front Left & Right; Rear Left & Right)...

Agradecería que alguno de ustedes me pueda orientar o bien ayudarme con algun diagrama para la realizacion de esto...

**la distribucion del sistema sería de la siguiente manera.!

http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eskemaaudioca2.jpg


Por sisirven algunos datos.

Altavoces 5x 4(Ohms), 60 Watt. 
Altavoz Subwoofer 1x 8(Ohms), 100 Watt.
Motherboard Abit N78HD.


De antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda.![/img]


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2008)

rodrigo_bass dijo:
			
		

> ... mi motherboard trae 3 conexiones minijacks hembra [y] por cada una de ella se conectan 2 altavoces,
> ejemplo( Subwoofer & Center; Front Left & Right; Rear Left & Right)...



Pongamos por caso el Sub&Center.
En una ficha macho estéreo, uní las masas (negativos) de esos dos parlantes (Sub&Central) y el cable positivo de cada uno se conecta a la punta y al anillo del mismo macho. Cuál a cuál no lo sé, pero consultá el manual del Motherboard o fijate si hay una configuración estándar.
Con los demás parlantes es la misma mecánica.

Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_bass (Nov 25, 2008)

Perfecto 
Muchas gracias...

solucionado entonces el tema de la conexion al motherboard, solo lo tendré que hacer de "ensayo y error" debido a que el manual service del motherboard no indica nada con respecto al audio...

Ahora sino fuera mucho la molestia, me podrían ayudar con lo escencial el AMPLIFICADOR QUE NECESITO PARA ESTA CONFIGURACION.

Les estaré eternamente agradecido...

**Gracias San Cacho por su respuesta..

hasta pronto!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 25, 2008)

Utiliza el buscador. Quedaras sorprendido por la cantidad de información interesante que encontraras.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2008)

De nada Rodrigo.
Para amplificador, andá a "Audio: Gran Señal" en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/forum-26.html
Ahí están los amplificador.
Hasta luego


----------



## rodrigo_bass (Nov 25, 2008)

solo una ultima pregunta_?

como acondiciono 3 entradas de señal al amplificador?  esas que van al motherboard?


thanks again!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 25, 2008)

5.1 canales son dos laterales frontales, dos traseros, un central y un woofer: en total, 6 señales.
6 señales implican 6 amplificador. 
En general, los 5 canales llevan una potencia determinada (¡cuidado de no pasarte de la de los parlantes!) y el woofer, bastante más (dos o tres veces por lo menos, usualmente).
Tendrás que armarte 5 amplificador relativamente chicos y uno grande.
Para poner unos números, con 5 amplificadores de 10/20W RMS y uno de 50/80W RMS tenés, con mucho, más que suficiente para una computadora (otra vez, fijate que los parlantes puedan manejar las potencias). Y los podés hacer todos con integrados, que te van a resultar más fáciles de montar que los transistorizados.
Saludos


----------



## rodrigo_bass (Nov 26, 2008)

Gracias compadre por su pronta respuesta...!

se pasó...!

pronto le comento como me fué__!

Ahora si que me quedó mucho mas claro todo el tema.!

Thanks Nuevamente_!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 26, 2008)

De nada.


----------



## pablo61 (Ago 7, 2009)

Hola! tengo un dvd Philco dvp-404u y deseo conectar en 5.1 a un home theater Nisato.Conecto cada cable de salida a su correspondiente entrada, y no funciona.
Consulto el manual y me indica que vaya a "ajuste de parlantes" del menu, y elija "desact" para habilitar la salida de sonido 5.1
El tema es que el menu no me permite elegir tal función.Estoy desesperado! no puedo hacer que funciones el 5.1!
Si alguiern me puede dar una mano, agradecido.
saludos!


----------



## Guest (Ago 8, 2009)

mira porque tu DVD tiene que tener una entrada optica,y ahi es como tienes que conectar los 5.1


----------



## pablo61 (Ago 9, 2009)

Hola: tiene una que dice "s video" con ficha tipo mini din, y otra al lado que dice "coaxial" con rca.Es alguna de esas la entrada optica?
Gracias!


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 9, 2009)

Hola

sVideo, es, parece obvio, para video

La entrada coaxial es, posiblemente, una entrada de audio digital (s-pidf) mediante ese conector. Esa señal digital se decodifica y se convierte en sonido sorround 5.1 (o como se diga). Para ello se necesita un cable coaxial con terminales RCA.

La entrada optica es, generalmente como "cuadrada" y usa un conector toslink y un cable de fibra optica.


----------



## Guest (Ago 10, 2009)

el coaxial tambien vale para transmitir el 5.1
mira si tu ordenador tiene esa salida.si por fuera no la encuentras,por dentro en la placa base busca un pequeño conector de unos 2,3 pines,que pone s-pdif.

Al menos asi es la mia,por fuera no tiene esa salida,pero por dentro si.


----------



## pablo61 (Ago 10, 2009)

Ante todo, mil gracias por ayudarme.El tema es que deseo conectar el dvd a un home theater.El mismo sólo tiene fichas rca.No creo que maneje señal digital...
De ser la entrada coaxial la que debo usar, entro con RCA y salgo con 5 fichas también rca al home theater?una para cada canal del home theater?
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola:

Conecta la salida "coaxial" del DVD a la entrada "coaxial" del H.T. Del H.T salen las cinco conexiones para el sistema de altavoces.

Suerte


----------



## Guest (Ago 10, 2009)

del coaxial no salen 5 cables ni mucho menos.

El coaxial es un cable rca solamente y ya esta.

osea por un lado una clavija y por el otro lado otra.

si tu placa no tiene coaxial por la parte trasera y si por dentro,tienes que buscar un adaptador o algo.porque nose la verdad como va,porque yo no lo tengo puesto de ninguna manera.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 16, 2009)

> del coaxial no salen 5 cables ni mucho menos.



Nadie ha dicho tal cosa...  

El forero NO quiere conectar un PC a un Home Theater. Quiere conectar un *reproductor de DVD* a un *home theater* (teatro en casa, home cinema o como se llame)

Si quiere hacer tal cosa es porque el *reproductor de DVD* no tiene decodificador para sacar señal de seis canales (5.1), por tanto debe tener una salida optica o coaxial de audio digital (Dolby Digital, AC3) para conectarla a un decodificador, de donde deben salir los seis canales directo a los altavoces.

Saludo


----------

